# "O CRUD".  Damaged the Grizzly This Evening



## Whyemier (Jan 12, 2015)

:veryangry:I was turning some ebony for a project I have in mind this evening.  When I was getting near the end of the cut, my wife showed up in the shop(shed) door to tell me dinner was ready.  I acknowledged her comment and turned back to the piece I was turning but I guess my focus had changed because I pulled a very rookie mistake and let the carriage contact the tailstock.  Big pop! Ouch!

DANG I HATE THAT!:veryscared:

Well it locked up everything so I had to dismantle the carriage to remove the apron and the gears.  UGH!  Stripped a gear and damaged another as well and the lever to engage the feed.  

DANG I HATE THAT!

I called grizzly and found the part numbers had changed.  Also notice the number of teeth on the gears had changed. Their tech department was closed so I was unable to find out if I could substitute the new gears for the old.  So I wrote them an e-mail to explain the problem and my needs.  We'll see what they say.

DANG I HATE WATING!:impatient:

My other option is to dust off the retired  SB9 (glad I haven't sold it yet) and turn the parts/gears myself.  I think that may be what will need to be done.


----------



## bpratl (Jan 12, 2015)

Whyemier, what a shame. What model grizzly do you have? I might be able to help you as I have a lot of very little used parts for the G0602 10x22 lathe that where removed for a CNC conversion. 
I have all of the gears, lead screw, half nuts and complete apron.
Bob


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 12, 2015)

bpratl said:


> Whyemier, what a shame. What model grizzly do you have? I might be able to help you as I have a lot of very little used parts for the G0602 10x22 lathe that where removed for a CNC conversion.
> I have all of the gears, lead screw, half nuts and complete apron.
> Bob



I have an older (2001 model) G9972 11x26. don't think your parts would fit but I thank you for the offer.


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 16, 2015)

Went to Grizzly for the parts.  For the price I could not fab' them cheaper.:thumbzup3:  

Maybe in material but definitely not in time.  So I consider it money well spent. 

 I do have more insight to this lathe though.  I think this is a problem encountered by a former owner since what was called out in the manual as a 42T gear was a 36T.  I believe its gone through this before and they could not get the original part so tried the new part.  I replaced with the new part but purchase the 'companion' gearing also to make sure (I hope).  So given time for shipping (4-6 days) and hoping they have all parts in stock and will not have to backorder I should be up and running again in a week.

That's one less worry until the parts get here and for some reason don't fit and then I will have to machine them for myself.anic:


----------



## Scottova (Apr 10, 2020)

I just picked up my first lathe a "Grizzly G9972" (without the Z as you noted) and is is a used basket case but was really at scrap iron prices. Do you have a copy of the manual for this lathe?

I enjoy putting old machines back together and I have wanted a lathe for a long time and this one popped up on FB marketplace for almost nothing but had to be gone today.  So I have one where the ways look good, no slop in the head stock, quite a few accessory, and while dirty, it shows no obvious problems.  But being in pieces I won't know until I get it cleaned up and reassembled and find out how much is missing from the boxes.  Thanks Scott

So the story gets worse, a lot worse....
I started to clean the accumulated chips and oil that is caked on the lathe and the printing on the aluminum diagram that shows the gear position for threading literally washed off with the simple spray.  I had no idea that Simple-Green could so something like this.  If anyone can send me a picture of the diagram I would be extremely grateful.  
Thanks
Scott


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ever thought about beating your wife for interrupting you during an operation?  Well, if you did, I must caution you to DON'T DO IT!  Seriously, don't do it - the little lady couldn't have known you were going to screw up big-time!


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh Nooooooo!
Just your description made my toes curl! I get it that you are so angry and disappointed.
Now tell your wife you love her, and that it was not her fault, and that you will fix the Grizzly, maybe with some HM community crowd-fix help and suggestions.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 10, 2020)

Probably a quiet word in order with the good lady that interrupting an operation is dangerous, and not only for the machine. Machine shop etiquette is to wait until an operation is finished and the machine is stopped before disturbing a machinist. My girlfriend knows to wait and that I'm not being rude in keeping my concentration until a safe point is reached. 

Feel for you, breaking an old machine is never a good feeling. 

Happy to help with gear cutting if it comes to it, but hopefully Grizzly will sort out out.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

It's happened to the best of us . We all can think back and recall something similar. That how I found out about sear  pins on the lead screw shaft. The good part was no one was hurt. Machine can be repair or replaced far easier than people.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 10, 2020)

Er.. shear pins on the lead screw?
OK - so now I better look for them before I put the lathe together.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

This was on a Clausing 6300 don't know on your lathe. Probably if there was a sear pin it would have went instead of the gears.


----------



## 38super (May 16, 2020)

Nothing like fine feeding for a finish cut and "DINNER'S READY!!!"


----------



## RJSakowski (May 16, 2020)

This is an old post but what is an contemporaneous topic.  When operating a machine in an automatic mode,  shut the machine operation down before diverting your attention.  It's not just the wife calling you, it can be the phone, the doorbell, someone having an accident; who knows. That one second diversion could turn into something more lengthy with potentially serious consequences.  

When I am working on the shop, I frequently get a signal that the wife wants to talk about something.  The signal is a quick off/on flick of the light switch.  If I am working on something that, in my opinion, can't be interrupted, I will continue working.  A simple yell out to acknowledge the signal will suffice.  As soon as it is practical to stop whatever I'm doing, I do so and reinitiate the conversation.


----------

